# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Fusion3 3D Printers >  High Speed ABS Printing!

## chris-fusion3

Hi all,

We had a question come up about printing ABS at high speeds, and if it was actually feasible to print large parts at 200-250mm/s.  So I did a quick video showing one of our machines running this part (https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:441087) at 80% scale.  

You can see the video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7r99pASteI

The challenge was to find an object that:
Was large enough that we could run fast without hitting the layer time cooling limits (layers must take longer than X seconds in order to cool sufficiently)Was intricate and detailed enough to be a good test of the printer's ability to produce the correct geometry at speedWas not so large it would take a whole day to run

The print settings:
Printer: Fusion3 F306Nominal print speed: 200mm/s (for everything - perimeters, infill, and support)Slicer used: Simplify3D with F306 ABSpro presetNon-printing travel speed: 500mm/sLayer height: 0.15mmNozzle size: 0.4mmInfill: 10%Firmware XY acceleration: 3600 mm/s^2Firmware XY jerk: ~30Extruder retract and prime speed: 350 mm/sSupport used: yesTotal print time: 11 hr and 14 min

The part came out really nice!  While there is some surface rippling as seen in the pictures, overall the features are still precisely formed.  No part of the model is missing or failed to build.  There is also no hint of layer delamination!

There were only 5 changes made in the preset to go from our stock print speed of 100mm/s to 200:
Change the layer height from 0.2 -> 0.15Increase retraction from 4.5mm -> 5.0Increase extra restart distance from 0.02mm -> 0.07Increase head temperature from 260C -> 272CIncrease print speed from 6000 mm/min -> 12000 mm/min

Let me know what you think!

----------


## S52e368

That's freaking flying through the layers and the settings will come in handy.  Might have to tweak the temperature a bit for Atomic's filament since I usually print that at 240C on your mostly standard ABSpro settings.

Do you happen to remember how much the part weighed?

----------


## 3dex ltd

That video is hypnotic! Well done for the thorough tests!

----------


## Geoff

Wow, as someone who has printed ABS for years while everyone else cried "PLA IS THE BEST!" this is pretty impressive...

----------


## curious aardvark

so what's this ABSpro then ? 

obviously not standard abs. 

But impressive results none the less :-)

Mind you on reflection, having to reduce the layer height to print faster, is kind of counter productive. 
How fast can you print at a more normal 0.3mm layer height ? 
Which would be more likely for a largish object you wanted in a hurry.

----------


## Fusion3 3D Printers

Here's a link to ABS Pro http://www.formfutura.com/175mm-abspro-black.html

 "Our ABSpro™ compound is a unique mixture of ABS reinforced with Styrene Maleic Anhydride and PolyCarbonate making an incredibly strong and even more impact resistant filament which enables you to make ABS prints with a remarkable fine detail. ABSpro™ is much stronger than any other ABS type of 3D printer filament and allows  you to print in such a high detail that it outperforms any other ABS type of filament when it comes to printing precision. ABSpro™ even outperforms most PLA type of filaments when it comes to printing fine-detailed prints."

----------


## Geoff

> Here's a link to ABS Pro http://www.formfutura.com/175mm-abspro-black.html
> 
>  "Our ABSpro™ compound is a unique mixture of ABS reinforced with Styrene Maleic Anhydride and PolyCarbonate making an incredibly strong and even more impact resistant filament which enables you to make ABS prints with a remarkable fine detail. ABSpro™ is much stronger than any other ABS type of 3D printer filament and allows  you to print in such a high detail that it outperforms any other ABS type of filament when it comes to printing precision. ABSpro™ even outperforms most PLA type of filaments when it comes to printing fine-detailed prints."


Wow you would hope it's good stuff at $106 per kg!

----------


## Muzzleflip

I have watched this video a few times before running into this thread and joining the forum. I am new to 3D printing so maybe I am easily impressed, but the results are phenomenal. I am thinking of making the F400 my first 3D printer purchase. I just wished there were more independent reviews of your printers

----------

